# Aulonocara koningsi/Mbenji Peacock, Blue Regal



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

i have 2 of these at about 2.25 inch. i was woundering when they start to show colour(male) or not. the both of them have a slight mutation(pelvic fins small) i thought they turn black and then blue. but my to are getting orange blotching. is this normal or have i been had????


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds weird to me, can you post a picture of these fish?


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

sure can there from my phone ill tri to get some with my "poop" camra tommorow when they get up.









he is finally the dominant of the 2 he got a big scrap on his head though, hes more orange








the other guy some times his bars fade and is a dark brown








the 2 of them in there. see how weird there pelvic fins are. just like sticks 








just missed him but shows the orange spots, the other is head on....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

a lot of color in the fins ... should be male

if you have a lot of other males Peacocks in teh tank, don't assume that they will color up quickly.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

there are alot of males in the tank, worried why they are turning orange/yellow and not blue.

















some shots with my camra. i know blurry  but no blue what so ever on this one. the other one was hidding in the rocks so could get ne more of him.

your input :-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The barring pattern doesn't look right for an mbenji. Was it specifically called a mbenji, or a Blue Regal Peacock?


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

one was labled koningsi peacock(one with out scrape)
and Mbenji peacock was the other.. i tried telling them it was the same fish but said thats how they came labbled from there breader/supplier, so i just let it be. they do both have the white/black stripe down the dorsal as do all females/juvinal mbenji's. ill give them some more time i guess. :fish:


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

a sad day in my tank. midnight the sub domante mbenjis has died  . i don't know what from but after he lost domancy he was re reclusive and didn't eat much, maybe bloat :-? iwas over feeding. and to top it all off the hap alhi i got on monday has brought "ick" with him and is now infected blueberry, the one with the head scrape. the only other fish showing ne ick are a small ACEI and my small sulffer head peacock. i have just treated the tank.(wish i had a med tank). iam hoping they all make it!!

on a good note blueberry is starting to show some blue on his jaws/glills. i think he will just have a lot of orange in him which i don't mind at all


----------



## bluebbo (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a male aul. mbenji and it took him awhile to color up. The blue around the jaw is a good indication because mine started the same way. Yours does look a bit more yellow than mine but I wouldn't worry too much if I were you. I don't recall for sure, but I think he started changing at around 3 inches.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

Any update? How's the tank and do you have any pics of the Regals now?


----------

